# Ipod désactivé par erreur mais je connais mon mot de passe



## ipod31 (1 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, mon petit frère s'est amusé à bloquer mon Ipod touch, le problème c'est qu'il est désactivé... quand je le branche sur itunes on me demande de taper le code sur l'ipod mais mon écran est bloqué "ipod désactivé se connecter à itunes" 
Comment le réactiver sachant que je connais mon mot de passe ?


----------



## babgond (5 Juin 2014)

Tu as regarde par ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1212?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

